# Multiphase Flow Metering



## محمد الاكرم (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام
*Multiphase Flow Metering :86:*


*http://www.freebookspot.in/Books-Mu...g, Volume 54 Principles and Applications.htm*

*وفقكم الله*


----------



## jabbar_k74 (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا....


----------



## Pet. Eng (9 مارس 2010)

عظيم شكرى وتقديرى لشخصكم المفدى


----------

